# game on.... (95 old school games now online)



## loud 1 (Jan 10, 2009)

95 Old School Games You Can Play Online


http://amog.com/tech/gaming/oldschool-videogames/


----------



## isitme (Jan 10, 2009)

1942 

sick


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

Great site.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay, Missile Command and Scramble - the two reasons why I never had enough money to buy my dinner at school.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice one!!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 11, 2009)

raaa, cheers loud, again!
defender, bombjack and gauntlet!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2009)

Just been playing defender, still as good as the first day I played it all those years ago!


----------



## SK. (Jan 11, 2009)

It's like a life on mars of the gaming world.  I had a flashback and I was spotty kid sitting in front of me ZX Spectrum all over again heh.  Great site Thanks


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 11, 2009)

Bubble Bobble!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Gauntlet & Spy Hunter *


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Gauntlet



Massive win ^ ^ ^

I spent a lot of pocket money playing this and also Double Dragon. 

Dragon’s Lair was the fist expensive Spectrum game I ever brought but never worked properly


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2009)

*waves goodbye to sunday afternoon*


----------



## dweller (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks great site for playing online anywhere 
but
, just in case you were unaware and wanted an installed emulator

I've been playing these games using MAME since I got my first PC in 1998!!

http://www.mameworld.net/

download a bunch of roms and the graphic user interface version of mame, 
 usually a small starter pack with the best loved games is available 
at prirate bay

this large one "MAME Plus + 6000 Roms + Extras Deluxe" is well seeded but 
 a weighty size 18gigs, you should be able to find a "classics" 

this smaller one "MAME32+ROMS" of 4gig should be more than enough for beginners...


----------

